# Sports Illustated (5/19): Darius Lavrinovic and Peja Samardziski



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From Sports Illustated (5/19):



> One of the more controversial prospects in Europe is 7-foot center *Darius Lavrinovic*, who averaged 10.3 points in his native Lithuania before serving two years for a rape committed with his twin brother, Kristof, and a third man. "Darius played six to seven hours a day in prison and became much better," says Sakavickas Antanas, director of the Lithuanian club Alita-Savy Alytus, for which the 23-year-old Lavrinovic averaged 17.8 points, 8.9 rebounds and 2.2 blocks in 26 minutes after getting out of prison in January.






> A name to remember: *Peja Samardziski*, a 17-year-old, 7'1'' center from Partizan Belgrade's junior team. "The best shooter I've ever seen for someone his size," says an NBA scout. "I don't see any way that he wont be the first pick in 2005."


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

gang rape, that's a disgusting and dispicable crime if ever there was one. 

still, i like a good prospect and he might be a steal. are those numbers (which are pretty damn good BTW) in a league of any merit?


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

Why, oh why do I already see the guy in Blazers unifrom?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sports Illustated (5/19): Darius Lavrinovic and Peja Samardziski*



> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> Why, oh why do I already see the guy in Blazers unifrom?


:laugh: :laugh: I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

haha me too


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Rasheed says, " Ain't no fun if the homies can't have none."


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*S.I. - "Peja Samardziski...I don't see any way that he won't be the 1st pick in 2005"*

Did anyone read this in Sports Illustrated?

http://www.pinnaclehoops.com/main.html 

_"BREAKING NEWS" 

NBA scout claims in Sports Illustrated that Predrag Samardziski is "the best shooter I've ever seen for someone his size. I don't see any way that he won't be the first pick in 2005"_

*Thoughts?*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, it was back in May.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30796


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Yeah, it was back in May.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30796


Damn, what does "breaking news mean" then? Oh, by the way, did the Lakers win the title?:upset: Oh well, the draft forum is boring these days.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea he'll be donning a blazer uni when he's 35


----------

